# Im losing it ....



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

I love my puppy to death but he is killin me :doh:

I have been on him since day one and it has been 2 1/2 weeks and I feel we are getting no where fast .. I cant house train him .. every other puppy I have had caught on quick I am doing the crate thing goin out every 45 mins while he is out of his crate giving him treat when he goes outside to do his business... some days he is pretty good other days he comes back in the house only to relieve himself with in minutes of being in...he has never pooped in the house its only liquid issues.. he has a appointment at the vets for his check up this Tuesday and I think i need to have him checked for uti.. I have never had any of my animals challenge me like this little stinker has ... oh and he turned 10 weeks old this past Saturday 

here is a pic he posed for today ... he is trained to sit at least


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing things right. It is a pain but it is best if you go out with him every time so you can praise the second he pees outside. Also make sure you are using a odor neutralizing cleaner to remove all the urine scent when you clean up. (Not just masking it) 

UTI is a very strong possibility so be sure to bring a urine sample with you on your trip to the vet. (A disposable pie plate makes a good collection device) Let us know how you two make out.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cjford said:


> I love my puppy to death but he is killin me :doh:
> 
> I have been on him since day one and it has been 2 1/2 weeks and I feel we are getting no where fast .. I cant house train him .. every other puppy I have had caught on quick I am doing the crate thing goin out every 45 mins while he is out of his crate giving him treat when he goes outside to do his business... some days he is pretty good other days he comes back in the house only to relieve himself with in minutes of being in...he has never pooped in the house its only liquid issues.. he has a appointment at the vets for his check up this Tuesday and I think i need to have him checked for uti.. I have never had any of my animals challenge me like this little stinker has ... oh and he turned 10 weeks old this past Saturday
> 
> here is a pic he posed for today ... he is trained to sit at least


He is simply adorable. Give it some time and make sure you praise him immensely when he does go outside. What a sweetie he is...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I used the rule of take him out after every eating, drinking, sleeping and while awake around every 15 minutes. He will get it but it can be frustrating. And while he is outside give him alot of praise like a cheerleader. Your neighbors might think you are crazy but your pup will love it.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We used a removeable broom handle with an old laundry detergent lid (liquid kind) duck taped to the end. Dooley wouldn't let us close to him when he pee'd. Turns out he did have a UTI and with antibiotics, he was pretty much housebroke when the infection was cured. Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I found that if I stayed out long enough and encouraged the puppy to go until they had gone at least twice then they went longer before needing to go again. It just takes patience, he will get it in time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We also had a problem with Chloe when she was little, come to find out she had to go though two rounds of antibiotics for a UTI, after that was cleared up she did just fine with the house training.

I also took her out about every hour and after feeding her.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

I have read everything I can on here about training him .. I am doing exactly what everyone says to do, thats why I am so frustrated right now...lol.. I always stay out with him cause I have to take him out an put him on a little nylon rope tied to the deck so he isnt stuck 6 feet from me on a leash... the fence company hasn't installed my fence yet (they were supposed to be here last week).. I know he is smart every time he does his business outside he looks at me while he is going..It dont matter if I'm behind him or to the side of him he makes sure I see him doing it .. then as I start to say good boy Toby he runs up to me and sits just like in the pic I posted waiting on his treat and much praise ...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

He's still a baby, so I wouldn't be too hard on him just yet. Does he sniff or anything before he pees in the house? If so, then just get his attention and get him back outside quickly - you may have to keep him on a leash so he's close and go out more often for now. Maybe a longer walk in the yard each time so he's got more time to go as well? Or, if he's so eager to get the treat for going, try downplaying him going outside a bit (so he's not just squirting then coming for a cookie - you want him to get it all out). 

Lana


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Bender said:


> He's still a baby, so I wouldn't be too hard on him just yet. Does he sniff or anything before he pees in the house? If so, then just get his attention and get him back outside quickly - you may have to keep him on a leash so he's close and go out more often for now. Maybe a longer walk in the yard each time so he's got more time to go as well? Or, if he's so eager to get the treat for going, try downplaying him going outside a bit (so he's not just squirting then coming for a cookie - you want him to get it all out).
> 
> Lana


Ill try that too I'm open to suggestions..no he isnt sniffing around in the house before he goes .. he will be walking then just stop and squirt .. I have cleaned the floor with vinegar and water mix so i dont think he can pick up the scent.. its laminate not carpet in the kitchen.. I wont let him in the living room until i have this under control.. or any other carpeted room for that matter .. hes such a little stinker but so adorable..

he is also a mouthy dog wants to chew on everything in site :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> We used a removeable broom handle with an old laundry detergent lid (liquid kind) duck taped to the end. Dooley wouldn't let us close to him when he pee'd.


That's hilarious! Clever little contraption  



Cjford said:


> I know he is smart every time he does his business outside he looks at me while he is going..It dont matter if I'm behind him or to the side of him he makes sure I see him doing it .. then as I start to say good boy Toby he runs up to me and sits just like in the pic I posted waiting on his treat and much praise ...


Don't give up on him so soon, he is very young! Some dogs take much longer than others. Molson wasn't housebroken until he was about 4 months old, and he even still has the odd accident. When you least expect it though!

Try saying a command everytime he goes so he can connect it with the action... ours is "go pee". Instead of praising him the moment he squats down (which distracts him), say your command "go pee" and try not to distract him any other way. As soon as you think he's done, start your praising and give him a treat! If he fakes you out with a squat, he doesn't get a treat.

Good luck and keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

One thing I noticed during housebreaking was they would go first thing in the morning, but were excited to get back in and play so they may not eliminate completely. So if you feed right away, then take him back out right away after that to finsih. Definitely check out for UTI! Does he pee in his crate?


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

he has only peed in his crate one time and I know it is because he wasn't given enough time to go out properly and do his business.. he goes for 4 or 5 hours in his crate sleeping with no issues ..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Cjford said:


> he has only peed in his crate one time and I know it is because he wasn't given enough time to go out properly and do his business.. he goes for 4 or 5 hours in his crate sleeping with no issues ..


Then you can probably rule out UTI. Just keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know it can be frustrating, but with Chloe, we just wouldn't bring her in until she pee'd. Sometimes that would mean me walking around the yard for 45 minutes talking and playing with her, (I never left her out alone, because I didn't want to miss the "big event"). But eventually, they all have to pee, so I just gave her lots to drink, all day long, took her out and ....waited....and waited.... Once she pee'd we go back in, set the timer for 1 hour and then do it all over again. Within a week, she was done.

They can be trying, but remember, it's all new them. They aren't being malicious, just puppies!

good luck
L.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey is quick to learn all of the basic commands, but when it comes to potty training, she still goes in the house. I've only had her a week and a half. The vet told me I need to keep her in her kennel most of the time until she is trained and keep a very watchful eye on her in the house. I do have a watchful eye in the house, she just squats and goes. I do have her out of her kennel when she is awake. I've cleaned my carpets today for the 3rd time since I've had her. I also have been using natures mircale on the spots. Bailey will also go potty on command, but still has accidents in the house. I can't wait till the day she is potty trained. Hopefully it will be before winter.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> Bailey is quick to learn all of the basic commands, but when it comes to potty training, she still goes in the house. I've only had her a week and a half. The vet told me I need to keep her in her kennel most of the time until she is trained and keep a very watchful eye on her in the house. I do have a watchful eye in the house, she just squats and goes. I do have her out of her kennel when she is awake. I've cleaned my carpets today for the 3rd time since I've had her. I also have been using natures mircale on the spots. Bailey will also go potty on command, but still has accidents in the house. I can't wait till the day she is potty trained. Hopefully it will be before winter.


thats why Im so glad I have laminate flooring in my kitchen..lol

well we have had our puppies roughly the same amount of time I have had mine a little longer then you .. Im glad to see im not the only one who has a puppy that is taking his time ...lol 

Although today he went to the door 2 times and he sniffed the door then the floor looked at me and I jumped up took him out and he went pee then pooped ... so it looks like there may be a light at the end of the tunnel.. and it may not be a freight train.. and no accidents in the house today at all ..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah progress!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

There is light at the end of the tunnel...Cody was exactly the same way, would always pee outside after meals, playtime, etc. and would then pee 15 mins. later in the house. No sniffing or squatting, just stop and pee :doh:. If I saw him starting I said "no", picked him up and wisked him outside. Lots of treats and praise for all "outside pottys". 

He is now four months old and I think he has finally got it (but he did pee inside today!). I had him checked for uti the first week when he was peeing every 20 minutes  and his urine sample was clean. Before today he hadn't had an accident in the house for a few days. 

My first golden was housetrained in a week so this has been challenging.

Good luck, and your puppy is adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our vet showed us an xray of a baby puppy's bladder- it is the size of a walnut at first. Young puppies are like infants, getting negative and frustrated will scare the pup but not help him learn his housebreaking. He's too little to earn the title "little stinker" yet!


----------

